# Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (>GT 630M) @ 50k



## vipulgreattt (Mar 25, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR)
around 50,000 (or less if possible)


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
(need light one, as I will be carrying it with me always)  


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Sony, Asus, (Dell is fine too)
b. Dislike: Acer, HCL, Lenovo


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Basic multimedia purpose, Browsing, Occasional gaming, hours of reading books and watching movies, a few 3-D softwares (may required good graphics)

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
 Matte is preferable, as I will be working outdoors. Good screen resolution too (I think 1366x768 should be fine for 14", but more than this is great)

6) Anything else you would like to say? 
It shouldnt heat up (in delhi it kinda screws everything), should be light weight and good ASS. 

GPU I mentioned is minimum. Hopefully I can get better GPU for this price. 

I need a good battery backup too. (>3-4 hrs)


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 25, 2013)

Light weight and portable laptop for you from sony, good screen resolution may work outdoors, might have heating issue on heavy load, ASS from sony is just ok.

Sony VAIO SVS13112EN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB) - Sony: Flipkart.com

Cheaper and power house laptop from dell, can play all games, above average weight for a 14 incher, very good ASS, no prominent heating issue.

Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2013)

Any particular reason for disliking lenovo??


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 25, 2013)

hp pavillion dv4-5009tx.. Has 630M..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 25, 2013)

hp pavilion dv6-7030tx. Core i7 and 630 nvidia. BTW why are you going for average graphic card even after spending 50k?


----------



## vipulgreattt (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



shadow said:


> Light weight and portable laptop for you from sony, good screen resolution may work outdoors, might have heating issue on heavy load, ASS from sony is just ok.
> 
> Sony VAIO SVS13112EN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB) - Sony: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



This sony seems fine except it doesnt have external GPU. I kinda need that for some 3-D softwares, which may require that. The Dell is good, but still looking for more options.


$hadow said:


> Any particular reason for disliking lenovo??



From what I hear, ASS of lenovo in india is horrible. I could look into options there though, if I am wrong.



Harsh Pranami said:


> hp pavilion dv6-7030tx. Core i7 and 630 nvidia. BTW why are you going for average graphic card even after spending 50k?



I could manage with average graphic card if I get good resolution Sony and good battery back up etc. Otherwise I think at 50k I should at least get Radeon 7650.


Btw, I also found this laptop in Delhi today for around @55k

SVE14A25CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Does it look good??? 

Thanks



shadow said:


> Light weight and portable laptop for you from sony, good screen resolution may work outdoors, might have heating issue on heavy load, ASS from sony is just ok.
> 
> Really?? :O I thought, ASS of Sony is fine in India..


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*

That laptop is good but is overpriced for it's specs. sony laptops are always like that though, and u compare the portability feature it's same as dell 14r turbo.
I would suggest dell over that sony model since it has better ass and graphic card.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



shadow said:


> That laptop is good but is overpriced for it's specs. sony laptops are always like that though, and u compare the portability feature it's same as dell 14r turbo.
> I would suggest dell over that sony model since it has better ass and graphic card.



Ok.. I can consider Dell. Isnt the general lifetime of Sony laptops better than rest?? Idk, it may be a myth. And I dont know much about current laptop market, thats why the research. Can you suggest more??

Btw, does this Dell laptop give good enough Battery backup? as the Sony gives around 6 hours and also provides, 1600x900 resolution, which is not available in Dell.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*

I don't know from where did you hear that lenovo has bad ass. If you want light and powerfull laptop why don't you checkout lenovo z500.
Best under 50k specs wise.


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



vipulgreattt said:


> Ok.. I can consider Dell. Isnt the general lifetime of Sony laptops better than rest?? Idk, it may be a myth. And I dont know much about current laptop market, thats why the research. Can you suggest more??
> 
> Btw, does this Dell laptop give good enough Battery backup? as the Sony gives around 6 hours and also provides, 1600x900 resolution, which is not available in Dell.




Oh i see, it has a hd+ resolution.. should be great. 1600x900 resolution on a 14 inch would make everything appear little small but still it is liked by many of us bcoz of better screen. Since u are okay with the avg graphic card it's fine for u, only factor tht comes up is its exceeding ur budget. ASS of sony is good but haven't heard many positive reviews though, they say dell is best in india for service n then comes hp. Coming to lifetime question, i have heard lot of myths too abt vaio laptops being fragile .. but most of them are false. It cannot be predicted, but according to reliability of laptops, asus,lenovo are better and dell, sony stand almost equal.


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



$hadow said:


> I don't know from where did you hear that lenovo has bad ass. If you want light and powerfull laptop why don't you checkout lenovo z500.
> Best under 50k specs wise.



"bad ass"..
+1 to z500..


----------



## vipulgreattt (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



$hadow said:


> I don't know from where did you hear that lenovo has bad ass. If you want light and powerfull laptop why don't you checkout lenovo z500.
> Best under 50k specs wise.



Okay. My wrong then  . But still its 15.6' I guess. Which is again kinda bigger and heavier. Is there similar one in 14"?



shadow said:


> Oh i see, it has a hd+ resolution.. should be great. 1600x900 resolution on a 14 inch would make everything appear little small but still it is liked by many of us bcoz of better screen. Since u are okay with the avg graphic card it's fine for u, only factor tht comes up is its exceeding ur budget. ASS of sony is good but haven't heard many positive reviews though, they say dell is best in india for service n then comes hp. Coming to lifetime question, i have heard lot of myths too abt vaio laptops being fragile .. but most of them are false. It cannot be predicted, but according to reliability of laptops, asus,lenovo are better and dell, sony stand almost equal.



Some of my friends are also suggesting me not to buy viao, as lot of people in hostel with viao have been facing problems. Is there any model with 1600x900 and good enough GPU, with good battery backup? Otherwise I'll have to go with Dell 14R that you guys suggested.

I think a 15.6" with lightweight can also be fine, but with that size I will definetely need 900p resolution. Any suggestions?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



vipulgreattt said:


> Okay. My wrong then  . But still its 15.6' I guess. Which is again kinda bigger and heavier. Is there similar one in 14"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is just 2.2kg and does feel premium check out z500 review on you tube or check out some local dealer I bet you would definitely like it.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



$hadow said:


> It is just 2.2kg and does feel premium check out z500 review on you tube or check out some local dealer I bet you would definitely like it.




and resolution??


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



vipulgreattt said:


> and resolution??



That is the only -ve point of this lappy it is 1366*768.


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



vipulgreattt said:


> and resolution??



1366x768p


----------



## vipulgreattt (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



shadow said:


> 1366x768p




That sucks for 15.6"   (and I need 14").. In fact Dell seems good in many ways.. 

Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

Also the sony I mentioned, can be bought >50k.

SVE14A25CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Seems like it finally comes to it. No other model as per my needs 

No such model by HP?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



vipulgreattt said:


> That sucks for 15.6"   (and I need 14").. In fact Dell seems good in many ways..
> 
> Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Go with sony since 14se will soon be updated till june I guess. Sony one seems better but final word is yours.


----------



## powerstarprince (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*



vipulgreattt said:


> That sucks for 15.6"   (and I need 14").. In fact Dell seems good in many ways..
> 
> Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...




This model from hp is cheap and good, light-weight & 14-incher budget laptop. Has equally good specs

HP Pavilion G4-2049TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) - HP: Flipkart.com

Or for premium finish pavilion dv4 will do, well-built but heard few problems with dv4 models in last 2 years..


----------



## vipulgreattt (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Light weight laptop with average Graphic card (&gt;GT 630M) @ 50k*

My friend bought G6 model (day before yesterday) by HP and there was some problem in the BIOS and processor by evening. Another friend bought Dell inspiron !4z and there was some malfunction in the processor within a week. Dell people changed it. Now some guys are also telling me that the Sony is also not that good as compared to these brands. I am so confused. And presently I am liking these models:

SVS13125CN : S Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

This one is great except the screen resolution is not that good, but it shouldnt be a problem with such small screen.

The other one is:
SVE14A25CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Only problem with this is that its quite heavy. 2.4 kg.

Can somebody please suggest me something appropriate to my needs. Also tell me if I can trust sony in terms of ASS. (onsite warranty etc)

Is there something by ASUS, similar to these?


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 4, 2013)

I think this one would be sufficient for you SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India


----------



## vipulgreattt (Apr 10, 2013)

shadow said:


> I think this one would be sufficient for you SVE14A15FN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India



I liked this one but its kinda heavy. Also I found another one by Sony, but I will have to extend my budget.

Sony VAIO S15125CN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Sony: Flipkart.com

This one is quite lighter and has good screen. Also I hear S series is better than E series. Thats why I have to rethink.

Any inputs? guys in my hostel dont like Vaio and telling me that its always creating problems. 

Does anyone know if Dell XPS (14") comes with some GPU better than 630M? I was getting one with 630M for 56k from nehru place. But 630M is quite low end GPU


----------



## ShankJ (Apr 14, 2013)

i would suggest you go with lenovo y500 if you are plaaning on spending 70K on vaio.. it has 650M asaik..


----------

